# Generally submissive wether becomes protective



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

Cabra will stay behind me most of the time for "protection" from the horses, strange dogs (most dogs), new people -- smart goat. But if a horse or cow is running loose, or giving me problems, my little lieutenant is right there, wanting to protect me. 

Last week the range mares got in and were having a party in the manure pile. They were sassy when we went to herd them back, and the lead mare got bossy and turned toward me. Now, I wasn't scared (or even excited), but that little yearling goat buzzed past me, reared up and let her have it in the chest. 

I called him back, and he came, but he leaped and bucked, and helped herd the rest of the mares out to the pasture like a dog -- although he didn't act protective or take another risk like that. And he herds like a little dog, it was amazing.

I've experienced this with dogs, but didn't expect it from the goat. 

Luckily he seems to have an "off" switch, like the dogs. I just give him "the eye" and say "Leave it" and he backs off. 

Is that normal? He's a pretty meek soul for the most part, always submissive and pleasant to people.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Honestly I can say that most times the goats view me as the protector and come running when something scares them. Goats for the most part are not confrontational with other animals except when threatened. Sounds like you have a very confident little guy who sees you as someone special he needs to watch out for.


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you. I've been wondering about that ever since it happened, and keeping an eagle eye out for pushy behaviour with other people and animals. And I haven't seen any, except with other goats. He is bossy with them, and usually gets his way without making any big deal about it.

He remains soft and biddable with people, including children. I think part of that is I'm lucky enough to have him around people who've been around goats for generations, and even the children don't take any sass from them. The kids regularly play with the goats, and use them to help get into mischief. If Cabra isn't with me, he's browsing, sleeping in the chicken feeder, or following children to see what they're up to.

I don't let my dogs (especially the working-bred GSDs) decide when they need to be aggressive. I really enforce that it's MY job to decide that. So it was 2nd nature to tell Cabra to knock it off. I do love a good dog that decides he's your "Second", but it really surprised me from a goat. I've had an Egyptian Arabian who was like that, but he was an import stallion, and they've been bred for war....

I've always loved goats, but the character surprises and delights me every day. You'all are very lucky to be around them so much!


----------

